
Making fun of LinkedIn “quote of the month” meme computationally - soofy
http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/749246
======
jmartinpetersen
I'm using either "socialism", "inadequacy" or "rituals" next time this comes
up.

------
Apocryphon
Bulliest- It's time to be like Teddy Roosevelt and bring back "Bully!" as an
exclamation.

